
On Cooling the Mark Out: Some Aspects of Adaptation to Failure (1952) - akkartik
http://www.tau.ac.il/~algazi/mat/Goffman--Cooling.htm
======
johnaspden
Looks as if it might be interesting, if it were not verbose. Summary anyone?

~~~
akkartik
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/markcooling](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/markcooling)

